# بدون دونلود : موةقع تعليمى شامل للتفتيش عن اللحامات (rt ut mt pt)



## محمد نوار محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع عبارة عن موسوعة شاملة للطرق الاربع موضحا بلفلاشات التفاعلية و فيه شرح وافى جدا جدا ده بالاضافة للتدريبات التفاعلية

اللنك
http://onlineshowcase.tafensw.edu.au/ndt/_common/indx_accessible.htm


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور
موقع رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## notime4life (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ الشباب والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جيد بارك الله فيك
ويرجى من السادة المشرفين ضم الموضوع مع 
كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection 
م.مجدي عليان


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع رائع جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير
ننتظر المزيد والجديد


----------



## adham fahad (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ورحم الله والديك


----------



## على زين ا (29 أغسطس 2009)

*يسر الله لك كما يسرت على غيرك*

شكرا يا م / محمد وياريت لو تبحث معانا عن موقع يشرح نفس الكلام وسهل التحميل ​ ويسلام لو عندك شرح أسطوانات 
أخوك ( على زين الدين ):56:


----------



## عبد النافع (30 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر ياهندسة وربنا يفيدنا ويفيدك


----------



## defo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسه والله انا بجد عاجز عن الشكر
بس ياريت بس عايز اسال سؤال هي ليه الفيديوهات الي في الموقع ما بتشتغلش


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اذيك يابشمهندس نادر خليا ايه اخبار السويدي معاك ومجدي وحسام وعلي والزقزوقي
علي خطاب


----------



## tifaonline (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسه والله انا بجد عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## بهاء (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا ياورد


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Merci100000000000000


----------



## عبد النافع (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسه على هذا الموقع الرائع بس الفديوهات فى الموقع مش شغاله ياريت لو حد يعرف ليه يقوللنا عشان الحلو يكمل


----------



## defo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر ياهندسه والله انا بجد عاجز عن الشكر*
وده كمان يا جماعه موقع خاص ب NDT
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/educationresource.htm​


----------



## حسين كمال حسين (29 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## اسامه حامد (23 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فتحيQ.C (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور يا هندسة لكن اللينك مش شغال


----------

